

24 days until death - Blog d'un condamné - adrian_pop
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=ro&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Funcondamne.tumblr.com%2F

======
adrian_pop
I know it's been posted when he had 30 days until death. Not he has only 24
days...

